# my spdometer,odometer,and dash lights dont work



## goj_cloud (May 21, 2006)

i have a 8 nissan 240sx i bought it at a auction for 800, its in good condition except the speedometer which is a led display doenst work, and the odometer doesnt work eaither, my dash lights dont work eaither so i cnat see anything on the dash at night, ive checked the fuses and they all seem fine can someone please help me


----------

